# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Se necesita mago para comunion

## entete

Necesito que alguien me sustituya el* 7*  y el *21* de *Mayo*  , en una comunión, es entre las* 5 y 5,30 de la tarde*, cerca de cuatro caminos , Madrid.
mi problema es que tengo la comunión de mis sobrinos. :O11: .
el sitio es ideal para hacer magia, pues es como un Teatrito.
saludos

----------


## mayorga

Buenos días me llamó Juan Carlos, si no has encontrado a nadie yo puedo cubrirte lo de la comunión, muchas gracias, un saludo

----------


## MagNity

Mayorga, por razones evidentemente te aconsejo que edites tu post y borres tu teléfono (eres libre de ponerlo pero no te lo aconsejo), y se lo envíes por privado.

----------


## entete

Ok , me pongo en contacto contigo , aunque se me olvidaba otra fecha, por cierto haz caso a MagNity.
un saludo

----------


## mayorga

Ok, muchas gracias MagNity

----------


## mayorga

Perfecto entete, cuando puedas hablamos, gracias, un saludo

----------


## Maguician

Entete,tienes un MP. Y un was  :001 302:

----------

